# Is this just trapped wind???



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

Could you give me a little reassurance please.  
For the last 2 nights I have been getting really bad pains in my right hand side - they are gone by the morning and only come on late at night.  It does feel like trapped wind, but I'm not 100% sure.  I do suffer from IBS and have had bowel pain this pregnancy, although no real diarrhea nor not really constipated (I go every 1 or 2 days).  I suffer from IBS every ivf cycle as soon as I start progesterone!  (I'm in the process of coming off progesterone pessaries now.) Although I've suffered nothing like the last 2 nights, it was agony, only relieved slightly by walking about and DH rubbing my lower back on the right hand side.  I can't sleep with it, it walks me up!
I eat quite well and not too much - as glucose was detected in my urine at 11.5 weeks and was raised in a blood test.  I monitor my blood glucose levels 4 times daily and watch what and how much I eat - so much so I've lost 11 lbs!  I also only drink water - maybe too much though especially in the evening.  I'm not sure what's causing the trapped wind, if it is that.

Does it sound like wind / bowel problems?  (My sister is having bowel problems too at 34 weeks)?

Is there anything I can do to help prevent the pain?

Will this pain harm the baby?  I heard the heartbeat last Tuesday and the rate was really good apparently.

Many thanks,
Mini-me
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's fairly common to have some pains like this in pregnancy, and it can be due to wind, or ligaments stretching. If it carries on though, see your gp just to get checked over,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

Thank you so much for your reply.

Mini-me
xxx


----------

